# Industrial music



## Sevipervert (May 8, 2012)

Didn't quite see any threads on this and I can't say it falls as near to the EDM or Metal head thread so here's this (Also, have my view to only 45 day old threads, so if I missed it, whoops).

I discovered industrial music about mid 2007 by accident while searching for some classic rock. It wasn't a very huge band (if you're curious, here's the album I found), but it got me addicted. I began searching around more and more and now, it's my favorite genre.

Granted, there's the subdivisions of what kind of industrial music there is, but I won't make this thread very picky on it. Do you enjoy this genre? 

I'll also take a bit to post some examples of industrial, in case you're unfamiliar with it.

Thieves - Ministry 
Closer - Nine Inch Nails
Spiel Mit Mir - Rammstein
Mind Stripper - Suicide Commando
A Bunny's Life - Monokrom

Aside from the last one, these are somewhat popular artists in the industrial theme, whether it be metal/rock, electronic, or noise (personally the last one is my favorite). I'd also appreciate any youtube links if you do care to share.


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91w6Q2tytLc


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

That's not too bad, but I don't particularly care for that track. Sounds like a whole CD of industrial I got at a garage sale, summed up into one song, lmao.


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2012)

[yt]xliJOazfwOE[/yt] The whole soundtrack to RFII is pretty incredible.


----------



## Namba (May 9, 2012)

Pitchshifter, Rob Zombie and Nine Inch Nails were the bands of my childhood.


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> [vidya] The whole soundtrack to RFII is pretty incredible.



Woah, definitely going to check this out.



Luti Kriss said:


> Pitchshifter, Rob Zombie and Nine Inch Nails were the bands of my childhood.



Rob Zombie was part of mine, but only due to playing Twisted Metal games.


----------



## Namba (May 9, 2012)

Sevipervert said:


> Rob Zombie was part of mine, but only due to playing Twisted Metal games.


Dude, I remember playing Twisted Metal 3 and being thrilled that Superbeast was featured on the Hollywood level. I hear the new Twisted Metal kicks ass.


----------



## Sevipervert (May 9, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> Dude, I remember playing Twisted Metal 3 and being thrilled that Superbeast was featured on the Hollywood level. I hear the new Twisted Metal kicks ass.



TM 4 was my favorite, with Dragula. :] And damn, now I want a PS3.

To steer this back to topic, I'll post just an interesting vid of a person dancing to industrial-electro music.

[video=youtube;iM4AQOoWRRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM4AQOoWRRM[/video]

_Link to song by itself here._


----------



## Randolph (May 10, 2012)

Sevipervert said:


> Didn't quite see any threads on this and I can't say it falls as near to the EDM or Metal head thread so here's this (Also, have my view to only 45 day old threads, so if I missed it, whoops).
> 
> I discovered industrial music about mid 2007 by accident while searching for some classic rock. It wasn't a very huge band (if you're curious, here's the album I found), but it got me addicted. I began searching around more and more and now, it's my favorite genre.
> 
> ...



THE INDIVIDUAL TRACKS.

*THEY BURN.*







If that's too big, let me know.


----------



## Aidy (May 10, 2012)

I like pretty much everyone people've already mentioned, plus a couple of others (though it's more Industrial Metal mixed with LOADS of other genres), those being Celldweller and Blue Stahli.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 10, 2012)

Randolph said:


> THE INDIVIDUAL TRACKS.
> 
> *THEY BURN.*
> 
> ...



Y'know, I was skimming over this, and then I noticed that "The Fragile" was nowhere to be found and that picture instantly lost all credibility. What's worse is that "The Downward Spiral" is there instead.


----------



## Traven V (May 10, 2012)

I loves me some NIN, I think they are an all around good band. Plus back in the day Trent Reznor was amazingly hot, he pretty much still is I think


----------



## Randolph (May 25, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> _[le big pic]_


You're some dumbshit from Reddit.

No, _your_ opinions are irrelevant.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 29, 2012)

Randolph said:


> You're some dumbshit from Reddit.



I'm interested to know how you came to this conclusion. And no, The Fragile > The Downward Spiral. Fuck you, good sir. >:V


----------



## VGmaster9 (May 31, 2012)

Here's something that's truly industrial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqUL40Bk_Pk


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 1, 2012)

I for one agree with pretty much everything in that pic; the lack of NIN  is a little off-putting though, but this list seems to be "hipster  industrial" at its finest (so fuck the popular shit right).  

In terms of my own preference, I guess I tend to like the "noiser/dronier" side of industrial.   Being a cyberpunk fanboy, I've tried to get into EBM but I seriously  can't get past the vocals, sometimes they are just too retarded to  justify otherwise good music.  

Converter - Shock Front = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-kjFO2ZOT0&feature=related
Yellow  Swans - Psychic Secession = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RrModDAsO8  (just picked this one up on vinyl!! such a great find)

Also, not  pure industrial, but if you haven't listened to Gridlock, definitely  worth absorbing  (better than the above, its industrial/ambient/idm):

Gridlock - Formless = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1EvclXK57k


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jun 1, 2012)

Throbbing Gristle. I mean, if you're not starting here, you might as well not even be listening to industrial music at all. DoA is their best, 20 Jazz Funk Greats is a close second though; an added bonus is the song "Something Came Over Me," which is the earliest furry related song I know of.

[video=youtube;6144RV4c-9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6144RV4c-9w[/video]


----------



## Randolph (Jun 1, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> but this list seems to be "hipster  industrial" at its finest (so fuck the popular shit right)


When you learn to appreciate both obscure and mainstream artists equally, music becomes so much more enjoyable.

Also, I remember my cyberpunk phase.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jun 1, 2012)

Angelspit are pretty good http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm8ynBGH7O4
Not sure if they are truly industrial but they are close enough.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 1, 2012)

Some of my personal favorites...



*Chemlab - **(1993) **Burn Out at the Hydrogen Bar*
>industrial metal, industrial rock, noise rock

Definitely has a literal industrial feel to it, which I like a lot.

Sample: 
[video=youtube;hlbRWWUNXxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlbRWWUNXxo[/video]

*Front Line Assembly - (1999) Implode
*>electro-industrial

Sample: 'Unknown Dreams'

*16Volt - (1993) Wisdom
*>industrial metal, industrial rock

Sample: 'Filthy Love of Fire'
Kind of reminds me of Strype. There, I said it.

*Sonic Mayhem - (2000) Quake III Arena: Noise*
>industrial metal, electro-industrial or some shit, breakbeat

Not really what one would consider "essential", but a favorite nonetheless.

Sample: 'Tribulation'

I've never had the pleasure of meeting someone IRL that I could share industrial music with, so I'm going to be forcing my shit down your throats until I'm satisfied. Hope you understand. :y

My god I had to have edited this post forty times by now.


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 1, 2012)

Askari_Nari said:


> Throbbing Gristle. I mean, if you're not starting here, you might as well not even be listening to industrial music at all. DoA is their best, 20 Jazz Funk Greats is a close second though; an added bonus is the song "Something Came Over Me," which is the earliest furry related song I know of.



Love these guys.  My roommate recently got his hands on one of their  "Gristleism Sound Machines" (http://www.insound.com/Gristleism-Sound-Machine-Sound-Box-Throbbing-Gristle/P/INS67674/).  The thing is supposed to produce an "infinite" amount of industrial loops; it's cool in concept, but it sounds super shitty (which was probably their intent anyways)

Randolph, exactly how good is Implode compared to Front Line Assembly's other stuff?  I've only heard Tactical Nerual Implant (p good) and Civilizaiton (p bad).  Also, "remember your cyberpunk phase"; come on!


----------



## Oly (Jun 9, 2012)

Skinny Puppy

and Foetus.

fuck everything else.

(not really but man skinny puppy and foetus are both choice)

I've never liked a lot of popular industrial. KMFDM, Ministry, Front Line Assembly.

Throbbing Gristle is pretty cool but I could never get into it for every-day listening. Unlike, say, VIVIsect VI by Skinny Puppy.

[video=youtube;nem_uP-bpFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nem_uP-bpFs[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jun 9, 2012)

Discovered the band Neurotech last year (all songs arranged/played by 'Wulf') and everything they have released has been absolutely mindblowing. It combines Industrial Metal with soft Piano/Synth melodies which works so well together. He released 1 Full length and 1 EP last year, 1 EP this year (another is coming this summer) and another Full Length to be released in 2013. (So he's very productive.)

And the best thing about it is that he releases all his music for free off his Bandcamp!
http://neurotech.bandcamp.com/

My favourite track by him has to be "The Angst Zeit" off their debut Antagonist (2011):
[video=youtube;QXnfCp8wbQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXnfCp8wbQA[/video]


----------



## Conker (Jun 9, 2012)

<3 Rob Zombie and Rammstein. Well, moreso the Zombie-man, who puts on a fantastic live show.

Don't have any other industrial than that though.


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm leaving for Europe here in a few days and I'm making a point to ironically hit up a German cybergoth club while I'm there.

Really hope I see some of this for the lolz:

[video=youtube;gPbVRpRgHso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPbVRpRgHso[/video]

Otherwise for some good stuff, any one listen to *Pattern Recognition* by *Headscan*?  Still a bit ebm-ey for me, but they sample the shit out of Blade Runner, so I can't resist!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_eeh-VYLp4


----------

